# New TV



## rlenhart1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I was looking to buy a new 60 inch tv to hang on the wall.
I would like a thin tv,with fast refresh rate.Was wondering if anyone had any suggestions???
Thanks Ron:wave::wave:


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

rlenhart1 said:


> I was looking to buy a new 60 inch tv to hang on the wall.
> I would like a thin tv,with fast refresh rate.Was wondering if anyone had any suggestions???
> Thanks Ron:wave::wave:


What's your budget? That's the big question. Lol


----------

